# Ludwigia Atlantis???



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Was given a couple stems of Ludwigia, but not sure what type. Anyone know?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Repens with some really clear veins?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

That could be 'Atlantis' since it doesn't express the veining under all circumstances, especially in lower lighting. Or it could just be L. palustris—the leaves look a bit narrow for L. repens IMO, but I suppose that species is also possible. (Of course, I strongly suspect L. 'Atlantis' is really either L. palustris or L. repens infected with some form of the "rosanervig" virus, so my response may prove redundant.)


----------

